# Uber Plans to Check Up on Idle Cars in New Safety Measures



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-check-up-on-idle-cars-in-new-safety-measures









If you sit in an Uber car for too long, the ride-hailing company plans to check up on you to make sure all is OK.

Uber Technologies Inc. unveiled on Wednesday meant to make trips safer for riders and drivers. Others include an emergency button for drivers, voice-activated commands and anonymous pickup addresses -- using cross streets, for example.

Catastrophes of all sorts -- collisions, assaults, rape and even murder -- take place in ride-hailing vehicles around the globe. Didi Chuxing, China's largest service for booking car rides, is trying to avert a customer boycott after two women were allegedly killedby their drivers over the last few months. Didi said on Tuesday that it was suspending late-night service on the mainland for a week as it works on new safety measures.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_"If you sit in an Uber car for too long, the ride-hailing company plans to check up on you to make sure all is OK."_

*Uber Notification:* "Your vehicle has not moved in 4 hours. Are you okay?"

*Driver Reply: *"No, I'm not okay. I'm stuck here in the airport queue behind 200 other ants waiting for my next ping so I can drive some non-tipping paxhole to his two-mile destination!"


----------



## Sacman08 (Aug 17, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> If you sit in an Uber car for too long, the ride-hailing company plans to check up on you to make sure all is OK.


Just curious, aside from the long airport pickup queue, how long do drivers usually sit idle waiting for a ping?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

You guys do realize it is talking about passengers sitting in idle Ubers for long times (like when they are getting raped) and don't give a fig about drivers...
What I want is warnings to riders about drivers are not responsible for your personal items (anchors) left in vehicle if a stop lasts longer than 3 minutes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just another dumb idea from Uber that does nothing useful at all. 

You can't even call this a safety measure since there is nothing safe about it. 

There's nothing safe about having a driver pick up a pax on a street instead of having the actual address of the pax. While Uber is doing stupid things, Lyft atleast appears to scoff at doing most stupid shit that Uber does.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You guys do realize it is talking about passengers sitting in idle Ubers for long times


News story reads: _"That's one of several new features Uber Technologies Inc. unveiled on Wednesday meant to make trips safer for riders *and drivers*. Others include an emergency button for *drivers......"*_


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Sacman08 said:


> Just curious, aside from the long airport pickup queue, how long do drivers usually sit idle waiting for a ping?


Me, no more than 30 minutes, even if I am at the airport.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sacman08 said:


> Just curious, aside from the long airport pickup queue, how long do drivers usually sit idle waiting for a ping?


Some drivers on this forum claim to have sat for up to three or four hours without a ping. I would assume they have retired by now.



BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-check-up-on-idle-cars-in-new-safety-measures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much ado about nothing as usual.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Some drivers on this forum claim to have sat for up to three or four hours without a ping. I would assume they have retired by now.


Some airport queues are ridiculous, other places have absolutely dreadful slow seasons.


----------



## Sacman08 (Aug 17, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> Me, no more than 30 minutes, even if I am at the airport.


My current record for sitting idle and no pings is at 22 minutes and I can't do airport pickup (my car is too old).
The longest I went without a ping was driving back from a 35 miles drop off and getting closer to my preferred area to do rides. I forgot I was online because it didn't ping me so long. 1 hr 45 minutes in rush hour traffic.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sacman08 said:


> Just curious, aside from the long airport pickup queue, how long do drivers usually sit idle waiting for a ping?


If you drive higher platforms lol it gets bad sometimes. I work from home but there has been times where I got no rides for 20+hours



1.5xorbust said:


> Some drivers on this forum claim to have sat for up to three or four hours without a ping. I would assume they have retired by now..


Depends on the airport but I've waited over a 3 hours but xl is as low as I go.

Even when I used to do x only there was times I waited 2 hours but that was a while back.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Basically just propaganda and a new way to blow money on something stupid. There is literally no reason for this. That's what cell phones are for. So basically you're going to tell Uber you're in trouble and they are going to call 911 for you ? How is that faster than you calling 911 yourself ?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Basically just propaganda and a new way to blow money on something stupid. There is literally no reason for this. That's what cell phones are for. So basically you're going to tell Uber you're in trouble and they are going to call 911 for you ? How is that faster than you calling 911 yourself ?


Thank you, I was trying to figure this out as well. And if you don't answer your phone, it's more likely because it's off or dead than because you are being assaulted so good luck to Uber on this meaningless gesture. Kind of like their claims or ratings protection for drivers, meaningless.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

How would this work for someone who had somebody else order the ride for them? The Pax phone would be idle possibly.

That is one of the things about ordering for someone else, we never know who that 2nd person is. It’s not like we know the Pax, but the account holder you can at least trace back Incase something happens.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's like they dont want us to kidnap and tie up riders anymore, bring back travis!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pusher said:


> How would this work for someone who had somebody else order the ride for them? The Pax phone would be idle possibly.
> 
> That is one of the things about ordering for someone else, we never know who that 2nd person is. It's not like we know the Pax, but the account holder you can at least trace back Incase something happens.


This has clearly not been considered,

It will lead to trips being canceled midway through and people getting stranded at Walmart ect with no phone and no ride.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Brilliant. They are moving the customer psychology to : Uber protects us against the bad bad naughty driver

Uber knows the rideshare experience is pretty crap, but they want the pax to know its them vs us. 

Will help when the drivers start agitating for stuff to have pax on ubers side


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-check-up-on-idle-cars-in-new-safety-measures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DiDi of Communist China is SUSPENDING LATE NIGHT SERVICE !?!?

Taxis wont.

" Annonymous" pickup locations ?
On CORNERS ?

Where it is ILLEGAL TO STOP OR PARK !?

GOOD JOB UBER !



IthurstwhenIP said:


> Brilliant. They are moving the customer psychology to : Uber protects us against the bad bad naughty driver
> 
> Uber knows the rideshare experience is pretty crap, but they want the pax to know its them vs us.
> 
> Will help when the drivers start agitating for stuff to have pax on ubers side


ROBO CAR WILL " PROTECT YOU" from THE BIG BAD DRIVER. . . .
( " Your Own Personal Driver")

See what They Do ?

" DIVIDE & CONQUOR"

Politics psy ops 101



Pusher said:


> How would this work for someone who had somebody else order the ride for them? The Pax phone would be idle possibly.
> 
> That is one of the things about ordering for someone else, we never know who that 2nd person is. It's not like we know the Pax, but the account holder you can at least trace back Incase something happens.


Great Point !



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> This has clearly not been considered,
> 
> It will lead to trips being canceled midway through and people getting stranded at Walmart ect with no phone and no ride.


Uber NEVER thinks things Trough !


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

So that's another reason why you can't stop and wait at a store


----------

